# Harborside Resort at Atlantis questions



## kool_kat

I am trying to decide where I would like to go next & thought that Atlantis would be a neat location.  I've tried to do a little research and it looks like Harborside Resort is part of the Atlantis complex and if you stayed here you have access to all Atlantis has to offer.  Is that correct?  Does someone know what the fees are for a week exchange?

My next dilemma is that I only own timeshares that exchange in RCI and this is a II resort, so I am looking for other options.  I am a member of SFX, but have never deposited or exchanged through them.  Would this be a good option to get an exchange into Harborside?  Is there another exchange company that would be better (I'm looking for a summer 2012 exchange)?

It looks like in RCI there are a couple of timeshares available (Paradise Island Beach Club & Paradise Harbour Club & Marina) that are close to Atlantis, but I am assuming don't offer access to Atlantis?  Are there any other timeshares that trade through RCI that do have access to Atlantis or maybe a resort that would be comparable in various amenities.  I'm interested in casino, waterpark, & dolphins/wildlife mainly.

Any other advice or information you can provide will also be greatly appreciated.
Kathryn


----------



## DeniseM

Harborside is a difficult exchange.  Most owners use their week or rent it for big $$$.  Since Starwood is affiliated with II, that's your best bet for an exchange.  You will need a strong trader.


----------



## sgoodsell

kool_kat said:


> I am trying to decide where I would like to go next & thought that Atlantis would be a neat location.  I've tried to do a little research and it looks like Harborside Resort is part of the Atlantis complex and if you stayed here you have access to all Atlantis has to offer.  Is that correct?  Does someone know what the fees are for a week exchange?
> 
> My next dilemma is that I only own timeshares that exchange in RCI and this is a II resort, so I am looking for other options.  I am a member of SFX, but have never deposited or exchanged through them.  Would this be a good option to get an exchange into Harborside?  Is there another exchange company that would be better (I'm looking for a summer 2012 exchange)?
> 
> It looks like in RCI there are a couple of timeshares available (Paradise Island Beach Club & Paradise Harbour Club & Marina) that are close to Atlantis, but I am assuming don't offer access to Atlantis?  Are there any other timeshares that trade through RCI that do have access to Atlantis or maybe a resort that would be comparable in various amenities.  I'm interested in casino, waterpark, & dolphins/wildlife mainly.
> 
> Any other advice or information you can provide will also be greatly appreciated.
> Kathryn



Yes, Harbourside is part of the Atlantis complex. Staying there will get you access to all the entire grounds, and all the facilites. Staying at the other 2 properties you mentioned will not get you on the grounds (100$ per person fee for access per day). Harbourside is also one of the most sought after destinations in II and within Starwood. Your best bet may be try and go in late September to end of October when there is less occupancy.


----------



## Whirl

kool_kat said:


> I am trying to decide where I would like to go next & thought that Atlantis would be a neat location.  I've tried to do a little research and it looks like Harborside Resort is part of the Atlantis complex and if you stayed here you have access to all Atlantis has to offer.  Is that correct?  Does someone know what the fees are for a week exchange?
> 
> My next dilemma is that I only own timeshares that exchange in RCI and this is a II resort, so I am looking for other options.  I am a member of SFX, but have never deposited or exchanged through them.  Would this be a good option to get an exchange into Harborside?  Is there another exchange company that would be better (I'm looking for a summer 2012 exchange)?
> 
> It looks like in RCI there are a couple of timeshares available (Paradise Island Beach Club & Paradise Harbour Club & Marina) that are close to Atlantis, but I am assuming don't offer access to Atlantis?  Are there any other timeshares that trade through RCI that do have access to Atlantis or maybe a resort that would be comparable in various amenities.  I'm interested in casino, waterpark, & dolphins/wildlife mainly.
> 
> Any other advice or information you can provide will also be greatly appreciated.
> Kathryn



An option... I am not sure of recent availability, but a couple years ago, I picked up 2 2-bedroom units as a get-away. Not a bargain vacation by any means, versus exchanging, but for 2K each, not a bad price for a week at Atlantis.

My immediate and extended family had a great time....missed having an ocean view, however. That was my only complaint.  I had to work most of the week and therefore stayed in the room much of th day while my family was off enjoying the facilities and I did NOT feel like I was in the bahamas, at all.


----------



## am1

I would not suggest staying anywhere else on Paradise Island unless you just want to walk around the public areas of Atlantis and check it out.  The rest of the island does not have much to offer and the area has a lot of private property areas. 

I would check ebay for deals as I got a great price on a week in December.  

If you stay on Paradise Island it will not seem like you are in the Bahamas whether you stay in the room all day working or enjoying Atlantis.


----------



## alwysonvac

kool_kat said:


> I am trying to decide where I would like to go next & thought that Atlantis would be a neat location.  I've tried to do a little research and it looks like Harborside Resort is part of the Atlantis complex and if you stayed here you have access to all Atlantis has to offer.  Is that correct?  Does someone know what the fees are for a week exchange?


Yes, Harborside Resort is part of the Atlantis complex and anyone that stays there has access to all that Atlantis has to offer.
There are no additional fees for a week exchange. 
There is an optional meal plan that is available.



> My next dilemma is that I only own timeshares that exchange in RCI and this is a II resort, so I am looking for other options.  I am a member of SFX, but have never deposited or exchanged through them.  Would this be a good option to get an exchange into Harborside?  Is there another exchange company that would be better (I'm looking for a summer 2012 exchange)?



There's no better option that I know of. 

As previously stated this is a very popular resort within Starwood. Most owners will rent their week instead of exchanging. Starwood owners have access to a very successful non-Starwood website that they can rent their weeks - see http://atlantisfamilyfun.com/ (even if you don’t rent from this site they provide a lot of information about Atlantis and the Harborside facility). 

In the past, I've only seen sightings for off season weeks via II exchanges and getaways (search the sighting forum for HRA). I've been lucky in the past to get an exchange into Harborside in Oct (years ago) via II but I haven't really seen any bulk deposits within the last year only some last minute availability for Jan & Feb 2010.

Just a suggestion... maybe you can rent a prime season HGVC week and use the cash towards a timeshare rental at Atlantis.

For cheaper rentals, checkout Redweek.com and the TUG Marketplace



> It looks like in RCI there are a couple of timeshares available (Paradise Island Beach Club & Paradise Harbour Club & Marina) that are close to Atlantis, but I am assuming don't offer access to Atlantis?  Are there any other timeshares that trade through RCI that do have access to Atlantis or maybe a resort that would be comparable in various amenities.  I'm interested in casino, waterpark, & dolphins/wildlife mainly.


I'm not aware of any but there are other options (see below). It will be similar to going to DisneyWorld in Orlando but staying offsite. 

Comfort Suites on Paradise Island. It's cheaper than Atlantis & simple (not fancy) hotel room with complimentary continental breakfast and you'll have full access to Atlantis (no day pass required) - http://www.comfortsuitespi.com/

See tripadvisor reviews and photos - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...nd_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html#REVIEWS

From the Comfort Suites website.....
"_Once you arrive at Comfort Suites Paradise Island, you can get around quite easily by walking. Atlantis Resort is located within walking distance and also provides a complimentary shuttle service to travel to various parts of the resort to nearby locations such as The Cove, Harborside Resort and the One&Only Ocean Club Resort and Golf Course. This service runs continuously from 8:00 am to 1:00 am. The departure point closest to Comfort Suites is located at the Coral Towers."_


ADDITIONAL OPTIONS (but they will require a Day Pass which can be costly - http://www.familyfunatatlantis.com/PDF/DayPass_Info.pdf). 
JHMO...I would only look at accomodations that are within walking distance of Atlantis.

VRBO - http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/caribbean/bahamas/paradise-island/atlantis
HomeAway - http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rentals/bahamas/nassau-paradise-island/r1791

Good Luck


----------



## LisaRex

This is going to be an extremely unlikely exchange in the summer or winter.  A Starwood owner just reported that there is zero availability at Harborside next summer for internal exchanges.   Hurricane season is a possibility, but I'd have a Plan B.


----------



## kool_kat

Thanks for all the advice.  It looks like this will be a no-go for me unless I want to rent (I like the suggestion about renting HGVC to defray my costs).

If it is not worth going to Paradise Island if I can't stay at Atlantis, where in the Bahamas or Caribbean would you all suggest?  I am not a huge beach / layout in the sun all day person, but would like to do a little of that.  I want to do some shopping (big shopper) and some type of excursion (dolphin swim, snorkeling, etc...).  

I thought maybe staying at the Paradise Island Beach Club would be a good alternative because I could do shopping in Nassau, it supposedly has a good beach location, I could entertain myself at the casino at Atlantis & maybe buy a day pass one day to explore some other things.  What do you all think?


----------



## alwysonvac

kool_kat said:


> I am not a huge beach / layout in the sun all day person, but would like to do a little of that.  I want to do some shopping (big shopper) and some type of excursion (dolphin swim, snorkeling, etc...).



Here's a link to Frommer's Best Caribbean Destinations for Serious Shoppers. It might give you some ideas as to which islands to choose from then use the TUG Resort Reviews to determine suitable timeshares on each of these islands. http://www.frommers.com/destinations/caribbean/0217020937.html
Also see "Best Caribbean Islands for Shopping Deals and Bargains" -  http://gocaribbean.about.com/od/dealssalesandbargains/tp/Dutyfreeshopping.htm

Another suggestion.... take a Caribbean cruise so you can shop on multiple islands (using cash from renting your HGVC week).


----------



## alwysonvac

kool_kat said:


> I thought maybe staying at the Paradise Island Beach Club would be a good alternative because I could do shopping in Nassau, it supposedly has a good beach location, I could entertain myself at the casino at Atlantis & maybe buy a day pass one day to explore some other things.  What do you all think?



If you're only planning to spend one or two days in Atlantis then another option is a Hilton hotel stay in Nassau using HHonor points.

Hotel website
http://www.hiltoncaribbean.com/index.php?destination=nassau
http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/NASHIHH-British-Colonial-Hilton-Nassau-hotel/index.do

Hotel reviews
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...sau-Nassau_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html


----------



## kool_kat

alwysonvac said:


> If you're only planning to spend one or two days in Atlantis then another option is a Hilton hotel stay in Nassau using HHonor points.
> 
> Hotel website
> http://www.hiltoncaribbean.com/index.php?destination=nassau
> http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/NASHIHH-British-Colonial-Hilton-Nassau-hotel/index.do
> 
> Hotel reviews
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...sau-Nassau_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html



I'm actually tempted to open a choice hotels credit card...It looks like you can get a night at the Comfort Inn which has access for only 25,000 points (Hilton is 50,000).  With an 8,000 opening bonus & 2 points for every dollar you spend that may be the cheapest way to get a day or two access at Atlantis.  Still would stay at Paradise Island Beach Club because a Comfort Inn hotel room is not my idea of a good time, but the free room would be worth it for the passes.  

BTW - has anyone stayed at Paradise Island Beach Club?  I read reviews but there weren't that many.  Went to trip advisor and they varied greatly, so wondering if anyone has any first hand knowledge of this resort?


----------



## Whirl

I was just on the Royal Holiday Club website ( paying my annual maintenance fees!) and I just noticed that they offer the Comfort suites with full access to Atlantis and continental breakfast.

I tried to briefly figure out the cost through RHC and it seems pretty competitive. I am curious what others think?


Assuming I have this right, the comfort suites pricing ( using RHC credits), seems to work out to $275-315 per night ( for 2-4 people).  I would have to verify ALL these details, but that includes Atlantis access AND continental breakfast. This includes a whole bunch of per person/per night fees, but I think I captured all of those in the pricing estimate above. Most of those fees have to be paid even if you book directly with comfort suites ( from the Choice hotels website: Must have one adult 21 years or older in each room. Energy surcharge: 12.95 per person per night. Housekeeping gratuities: 5.00 per person per night These are additional charges not included in nightly estimated total and must be paid directly at the hotel. Persons 16 and older are charged as adults. 3rd/4th person charged 40.00 per night + tax and service charges. )

That seems like it might be pretty good price when I did a VERY quick search of comfort suites direct pricing which starts at 229 BEFORE any of the taxes and per person nightly charges. 

Anyway, would love the Paradise Island experts to check my numbers. RHC has has some good deal over the years, but definitely not all, and you have to do the comps.  I am slo not sure if there is readily available deeply discounted pricing avail for Comfort Suites. I just went to the Choice Hotels website....


here us the RHC link:
http://www.royal-holiday.com/resort...radise+Island&zona=&pais=&destino=&actividad=


----------



## scooter

[Advertising in the discussion forums is not permitted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## siesta

there are harborside units available but under preference, you may catch one when it comes out of preference if you put in an ongoing request.


----------



## kool_kat

siesta said:


> there are harborside units available but under preference, you may catch one when it comes out of preference if you put in an ongoing request.



Thanks for the heads up, but that is my whole problem.  I only own RCI resorts (HGVC).  I was hoping that maybe I could exchange through an independent company, but it doesn't look like that is really a possibility either.


----------



## siesta

kool_kat said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but that is my whole problem.  I only own RCI resorts (HGVC).  I was hoping that maybe I could exchange through an independent company, but it doesn't look like that is really a possibility either.


 ah, sorry I didn't catch that before.


----------



## RichardL

I own HGVC and Westin and go to Harborside because it is wonderful.  I suggest you go to.  Why not offer a trade of HGVC points and $500 and see if any bites.  Or just answer one of the rental ads.  Life is too short to short change yourself.  By the way the hotel offers deals with free airfare etc etc.  Enjoy yourself.  It is truly a unique experience.


----------

